# How to get dog to STOP playing keep away



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

Once my dog is in the park, she'll find a stick, food, toy or (the worst) dead animal, and run around with it. Whenever I try to go over to get it from her, she runs away. She _knows_ I'm going to take it away so she plays keep away.

I've tried bribing her with treats, but it doesn't always work. It's frustrating to try to get back someone else's toy that she stole, and it's disgusting when it's a dead animal. I really don't want her to have anything because she doesn't just chew, she EATS. She eats sticks and fruits and whatever else she can find.

Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I would start at home in a low distraction environment and practice, practice, practice. Then add small distractions and gradually work your way outside and eventually to a high distraction area like the dog park. This may take several weeks to several months depending on the dog.

There are three or four commands that would be helpful here: leave it, drop it, give it, and recall.

Leave it would be what you tell her when she shows interest in an item or looks at it but before she picks it up.
Drop it and give it would be when she already has it in her mouth.
Recall is just a lifesaver in any situation where your dog will be off leash even if its an enclosed area. 

You can ask her to come to you and then give you the item. With a reward or a trade for a better item.

Kikopup should have some good videos on how to train all these things with positive reinforcement.
Here's one to start with leave it: http://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup?blend=1&ob=4#p/a/u/1/pEeS2dPpPtA


----------



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, Gally, great info. I've been working with her a lot in "no distraction" zones because she doesn't pay attention to me at all in the park. When I call her, she never comes unless _she_ wants to. And only if there's a treat in it for her. I think she's just a stubborn doggy to be working with!

Thanks again!


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Keep working with her and build the distractions slowly. She'll get there with some patience 

Good luck!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

As Gally said, teach Leave it and drop it, etc.

Dogs love to be chased, and it is self-rewarding. So are some approaches to try, while you are training her:
1. When she picks up something, get her attention and then run quick... in the other direction... she may chase you. If so, then kneel down, praise her, and give her a treat. When you kneel, if she runs, then you run away, again.
2. Find something that she likes alot - a ball, a toy, boiled chicken ... Then, Click your tongue and let her have it, or a tiny taste of chicken. Keep doing this for about 10 min. for 3 - 5 days, until she learns to expect her reward when you click your tongue. This is different than clicker training, because it's not as precise, and your tongue is the distraction. Now, when you go to the park, click your tongue ...before... she picks up the toy etc. This is only an interim solution, while you train.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Wouldn't have her off lead until you can trust 100% that she can be trusted, use a 20ft long line, that way you can reel her in when she grabs something that she shouldn't have & that way with that length of leash she can still get her excersise, play fetch etc.

She's lucky she didn't steal Izze's toy, Izze would have taken it back for you.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

perlita said:


> Once my dog is in the park, she'll find a stick, food, toy or (the worst) dead animal, and run around with it. Whenever I try to go over to get it from her, she runs away. She _knows_ I'm going to take it away so she plays keep away.
> 
> I've tried bribing her with treats, but it doesn't always work. It's frustrating to try to get back someone else's toy that she stole, and it's disgusting when it's a dead animal. I really don't want her to have anything because she doesn't just chew, she EATS. She eats sticks and fruits and whatever else she can find.
> 
> Any tips? Thanks!


Back chain a strong retrieve cue.. 

http://www.clickertraining.com/node/111


----------

